# Full HD



## j-j (6 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir,


Je me demandais si ATV était utilisable sur un téléviseur FullHD. Sachant que la résolution max de l'ATV est 1 280 x 720 pixels.


----------



## j-j (7 Octobre 2008)

Personne avec une TV fullHD et ATV qui aurait pu tester ?


----------



## Hérisson (7 Octobre 2008)

Moi j'ai trouvé ça...

http://www.aeonscope.net/2008/01/17/apple-tv-not-hd/

désolé


----------



## j-j (7 Octobre 2008)

D'accord, elle ne va pas restituer les films en FullHD mais ils seront visible quand même sur une Tv FHD?


----------



## radar (7 Octobre 2008)

Oui...


----------



## msinno (8 Octobre 2008)

oui sans aucun problème, j'ai une tele neuve HD TV 1080p (le nouveau FULL HD) et cela fontionne parfaitement, sachant également que l'aTV peut te cracher du 1080i ...


----------



## j-j (8 Octobre 2008)

Merci pour ces renseignements.

msinno -> Je n'ai pas encore d'ecran plat n'y d'ATV mais sans doute bientôt, d'où mes questionnements. Ton écran tu l'a pris en 82cm ou plus ?
J'ai bien peur que des films mal encoder sortent très mal à l'écran.

Il n'est pas question d'une nouvelle ATV dans les jours à venir ou es-ce une rumeur sans fondement?

Merci encore pour ce forum


----------



## BigEdison (19 Octobre 2008)

msinno a dit:


> oui sans aucun problème, j'ai une tele neuve HD TV 1080p (le nouveau FULL HD) et cela fontionne parfaitement, sachant également que l'aTV peut te cracher du 1080i ...



Euh...comment tu fais pour sortir du 1080p de l'Apple TV ? là tu m'intéresse:love:


----------



## ipascm (21 Octobre 2008)

reglages -> audio et vidéo -> résolution de la television -> 1080 i et non pas p


----------



## BigEdison (6 Décembre 2008)

Ok, c'est la résolution de sortie mais pas la résolution des fichiers sur l'apple TV, je trouve ca dommage de pas pouvoir lires des fichiers Full HD


----------



## ipascm (19 Janvier 2009)

effectivement l'appleTV n'a pas assez de "puissance" parait t'il pour lire des fichiers 1080.

Chose qui est assez étonnant sur les podcast fullHD genre NASA -> l'apple TV nous offre un joli message qu'il ne peut pas lire ce type de fichier... 

quel dommage tout de meme. Donc on peut lire des fichiers en 720p et sortir en 1080i...

Voilou


----------

